# Insanely Cool Jupiter 2 CGI Model



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Accidentally came across this:




This is just one of the most insanely cool things I've ever seen. I love the re-imagining of the Jupiter 2. 
Yesterday I was looking at my mid-80s J2 scratch, and thinking about what a difference a whole new generation of modelling techniques and tools are having on my current build(s). And I suddenly realized that all my current techniques and tools are about to become a generation old, too. 3D printers and laser cutters and other new digital tools are becoming genuinely affordable and in a few years will do away with 90% of my cutting and glueing and sculpting. Crazy people like Teslabe are pushing the boundaries micro-animating physical models. And CGI can be done on home computers and better than movie studios could do it just ten or so years ago. 
The next few years are going to be really exciting!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I second Tim Nolan! Fantastic. I wish the live action movie had gone this way. All those half built Jupiter saucers in the background...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! That was Great!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

These are test shots that were done for the new fan based Lost in Space web series.

Lots more to see here:

http://www.lostinspacethewebseries.com/


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words!! I hadn't visited HobbyTalk for a while so I didn't notice until today that Starseeker had started this thread about my animation.

I have to credit Jay (Starseeker) and Ron Gross - I used probably every single drawing of the J2 the both of them ever did to help me build the 3D re-creation. I've been reticent about posting much about my projects since this is primarily a "nuts-and-bolts modeling" forum. But hey, it's the Holidays, so here's some more.  I actually finished building the entire ship-including all of the lower deck spaces.

Here's an unlisted video of a test of the Robot in his Magna-Lock and him leaving the ship via the SpacePod. It's unfinished so I never made it public. So very few people have ever seen it. (It was made prior to the completion of the Galley, which is why there aren't any chairs under the table yet) It ends at around the 1:40 mark so you don't have to play it all the way:








If there is interest, I'll post a few more, including more detailed still shots.

Thanks!


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

And here's an extended, _never-before-seen_, version of the lower deck tour. This one includes the sleeping cabins and brief view of the laundry/bath.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uimZ...m/watch?v=uimZmy6TV50&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

These are fantastic! Excellent work and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Has anybody thought of remaking the fly-by with the Derelict but replace the Derelict with the Enterprise and the Jupiter 2 is sucked into the hanger bay?

By the way, These are really nice CGI videos!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent work!!! Sub'ed, rated and fave'd!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

VERY impressive. I can't imagine the amount of time that went into that.


----------



## Hydronoob (Nov 18, 2010)

The details are amazing! Gives me a reason to buy another J-2. Cheers.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

And here's a quick preview of Part 2 of the Launch Video posted above by _Starseeker_. This will eventually be rendered in HDTV quality, but it'll probably be a while before I can get to that!


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

These are awesome! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Great stuff!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Hey guys--

I've been folloring some really great computer modeling here and over on other modeling boards. It seems to be getting more accessible and useful to our hobby.

Any of you willing to help create a computer modeling interest group of some kind at WonderFest? Maybe with a show and tell on a big screen?

I'm hearing that 3D printers and other tech that creates models from computer files will be coming down into a less insane price range. This could add even more to the hobby.

Interested? Let me know!

Lee
(Who used to be a 3D animator in a past career!)


----------

